# Urban Training



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone done any training within the town/city limits and had community leaders or police officers tell you that you couldn't train on the property? My thinking here is that a bite scenario at an ATM machine or other area when folks aren't around would be interesting. Have you been asked to sign a paper regulating when or how you train in those areas, if w/in city limits?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Is Harrington considered urban now? I thought you had to have more than 2 stop lights to be considered an urban center...  

I'd be interested in hearing how you'd go about this. Would the dog be in a stay inside your vehicle with the door open and then come to your aid when you were attacked? Or would the dog be on a leash next to you? 

I imagine if you picked the time of day right, no one would say a thing to you. Noon on Saturday probably wouldn't be the best time, but 11pm on a weeknight would probably work.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I had some "Metro PD" Jack Ass come up to me in plain cloths a couple of months ago and tell me it was Illegal what I was doing. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I just ignored him and told him to do what he needed to do.....He left. =D> 


The park police use to start shit a lot but it seems they have decided that better us training than Bums and gang bangers using the grass.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Don’t feel bad Howard or Kyle….. I’ve had the police called on me twice when we were doing urban track training in one of our neighborhoods. Its always interesting to get dispatched to investigate yourself… acting suspicious…. While both you and your dog have big reflective “Police K9” patches on your persons. 

They have yet to ever call on our decoys who are lying next to a dumpster or on the low side of a curb….. go figure!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

one of the best stories is when the Park Police threatened, and almost arrested a friend who IS and identified himself as a LV Metro Detective. Ahh what fun can be had when the raging public and gung ho LE is around. :-o \\/ :-o 

I will say this though, we trained for a couple of years at a public park next to where Metro K9 trained several nights a week, NEVER had a problem...everything was cool.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> They have yet to ever call on our decoys who are lying next to a dumpster or on the low side of a curb….. go figure!


Matt now how do you ever explain that one?! I think the liability issue is what keeps many from training in the good areas. Most don't understand that dogs and handlers NEED new environments to better understand any and all of the "what-ifs" as they may take place down the road. A decoy by the dumpster is just another homeless person!


----------



## Charles Bostick (Mar 2, 2008)

Here in the city of Buffalo, NY, we used to experience a lot of problems when trying to do situational training in the various high risk communities but, because of our persistence and professionalism when approached by Buffalo PD they came to accept that we were professional trainers and not just people who were training dogs for fighting purposes and then eventually, some of these same police officers ended up training their dogs with us.
Charles


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The only thing we don't do is use blanks in Dodge City, we'd be seriously outgunned.

DFrost


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a great urban scenario that may help to also reduce crime: An old timer that I train with tells me a story about how in the early 1980s he would take a Dodge Caravan to the seedy part of town and park in front of the Stop & Rob convenience store leaving an old, empty wallet on the dashboard and the windows open while he went inside the store. 

While walking into the store he would walk by the disadvantaged youths congregating and loitering in front of the store. He said he felt like David Duke at a NAACP rally. Inside the Caravan laying on the floor was his Rottie PPD.

He barely gets inside the store before he hears screaming from the direction of his van. He looks to see his dog clampped down on the arm of a young man, pulling the kid through the window and inside the van. I guess that's what you get for reaching in for the wallet.

After the second time, the cops told him they knew what he was doing and he better knock it off. Time to take the show to a different jurisdiction.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's time for oldtimers like that to be put down!! 
Their day is long past! :evil:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

As a professional police trainer, I find that description insulting to my profession. Please don't continue in that vain.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Eric so this guy was the first DARE officer in the town? LOL Nice...tested by honest intentions.

Back to the training...and what about permits to use city/county areas like that (PPD/PSD), are there any required?


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

It was not my intention to offend anyone; only relating the tale.

I never said I condoned the action. At the same time, it is hard for me to feel sympathy for the person attempting to steal.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Eric Eschmann said:


> It was not my intention to offend anyone; only relating the tale.
> 
> I never said I condoned the action. At the same time, it is hard for me to feel sympathy for the person attempting to steal.


Eric not an issue here. I think anyone who gets dumb needs FIXED! I also agree.:twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard said;
"Back to the training...and what about permits to use city/county areas like that (PPD/PSD), are there any required?"

Not PPD or PSD training but our club trains at a city park. We have to have yearly permits to reserve the particular area of the park. Proof of insurance is needed in order to get the permits.


----------



## Red Thomas (Oct 11, 2008)

I spoke directly to the sergeant who would be on duty in my area and explained that I intended to use the alley behind a stip mall (a public place where I'm allowed to be) and stage muggings on a schedule for PPD owners who wanted to attend. The dogs wouldn't see each other and would simply be taken for a walk down an alley. At the appropriate time you get mugged and the dog gets tested/trained.

I told the sergeant that I was informing him so he would have a heads up and not go responding to a non-mugging. His reply was to remind him the day of and then again when we were starting/stopping.

If you ask for permission someone will always tell you no. If you choose a public place (where you have a legal right to be) and decide to engage in a role playing game (they have groups that have mock battles and sword fights in the park) what law is being broken. Telling the police that you are calling them to make their job easier is always a good way to approach.

We also will have someone with a radio at either end as with the bad guy to ensure the seclusion of the training area.


----------

